#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-03-18
<matti-007> vorrei parlare con @jester- potreste chiamrlo visto che ha bannato?
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> vorrei parlare con @jester- potreste chiamrlo visto che ha bannato?
<matti-007> vorrei parlare con @jester- potreste chiamrlo visto che ha mi bannato?
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> download
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> spam
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> Per favore voglio chiarire tutto!
<matti-007> Dai dite qualcosa! Per favore chiamte
<matti-007> jester-
<matti-007> DD3my per favore!
<DD3my> cche problemi ci sono matti-007 ?
<DD3my> se ti ha bannato ci sarà un motivo non credi?
<matti-007> qualche motivo c'è ma come dice anche il regolamento vorrei parlargli
<DD3my> matti-007, se ti ha bannato è inutile parlarci
<matti-007> perchè
<matti-007> ?
<DD3my> vuol dire che ti sei comportato diversamente dal regolamente
<DD3my> regolamento*
<DD3my> e credo che questo non sia neanche il chan per parlare di questo
<matti-007> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuidaOperatori
<matti-007> senza che ci fossi mai entrato mi ha bannato anche da qui:  #ubuntu-it-ops
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> per favore!
<matti-007> non posso neanche parlargli?
<DD3my> matti-007, non risponde neanche a me
<matti-007> cioè?
<DD3my> cosa non hai capito di cio che ti ho scritto?
<matti-007> se vuoi chiamalo pubblicamente a me non importa
<DD3my> non sono operatore e non posso invitarlo nel canale
<DD3my> l ho cercato nel chan di ubuntu-it
<DD3my> e non mi risponde
<DD3my> matti-007, e ti ripeto questo non è il canale per parlare di queste cose
<DD3my> se non vuoi essere bannato anche da qui
<matti-007> e allora dove scrivo?
<matti-007> senza che ci fossi mai entrato mi ha bannato anche da qui:  #ubuntu-it-ops
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> per piacere!
<DD3my> ubuntu-it-chat
<matti-007> bannato anche li
<DD3my> matti-007, allora non so cosa dirti
<matti-007> digli di entrare in sto chan che voglio parlargli
<matti-007> e grazie :-)
<DD3my> appena risponde, riferisco.. figurati
<matti-007> ok grazie mille
<matti-007> niente?
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> DD3my???
<DD3my> matti-007, non è on jester in questo momento mi dispiace
<matti-007> a
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-03-19
<matti-007> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi???
<matti-007> wqk,nXHII34HKKAFQWH
<matti-007> VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
<matti-007> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi???
<matti-007> ubuntulo12
<matti-007> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi???
<matti-007> vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<matti-007> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi???
<matti-007> non sono un troll ubuntulo12
<matti-007> vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<matti-007> vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<matti-007> vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<matti-007> mi potresti chiamre jester-
<matti-007> non sono un troll ubuntulo12
<matti-007> chiama quella PUTTANA di jester- ho detto!!!!!!!!!!!
<matti-007> chiama quella TROIA di jester- ho detto!!!!!!!!!!!
<matti-007> siete tutte delle puttane ecco cosa siete codardi e dite a jester- che lui mi ha bannato perchè ero più btavo di lui puttane
<matti-007> io sonosempre disponibile alo dialogo sia chiaro ma nessuno mi risponde PUTTANE
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-03-24
<marce_> Buonasera
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-03-20
<caio> COSA SERVE IL SERVIZIO PASTEBIN?
